# For all you coffee drinkers...



## JohannesBrahms (Apr 22, 2013)

How do you drink your coffee? Yes, I have yet again created another pointless thread. I'm pretty good at those, aren't I?

Anyway, for me, straight black is the way to go, plain and simple.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Milk, no sugar or cream.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Black. If the coffee doesn't taste good black, you're drinking coffee that I don't want.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

As with most drinks, I prefer no distractions [to borrow a descriptor from Kieran].

Coffee black.

Just like Scotch--I take it neat.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Novelette said:


> As with most drinks, I prefer no distractions [to borrow a descriptor from Kieran].
> 
> Coffee black.
> 
> Just like Scotch--I take it neat.


I couldn't agree more with this post! But the scotch can be good with a ice cube or two on a warm day (sometimes it's just unbelievably refreshing and comfortable with a cooled down drink  .. and the Ardbeg doesn't die of a couple ice cubes to put it mildly)


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Funny, because though I like my whiskey straight, I'm a cappuccino man for coffee. We have a cafe in Dublin called Butlers, makes the best cappuccino I ever tasted. Being it on!

But usually if I'm on holiday, I like it mean and black and plenty of it. Illy coffee is a favourite brand and no, they ain't paying me to say that...


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> I couldn't agree more with this post! But the scotch can be good with a ice cube or two on a warm day (sometimes it's just unbelievably refreshing and comfortable with a cooled down drink  .. and the Ardbeg doesn't die of a couple ice cubes to put it mildly)


How about some ice cold Akvavit? Quite suitable on a warm day: Aalborg, especially.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Funny, because though I like my whiskey straight, I'm a cappuccino man for coffee. We have a cafe in Dublin called Butlers, makes the best cappuccino I ever tasted. Being it on!
> 
> But usually if I'm on holiday, I like it mean and black. Illy coffee is a favourite brand and no, they ain't paying me to say that...


Should I find myself in Dublin in the medium future, I'll be sure to look Butlers up. I'm always on the lookout for excellent coffee--cappuccino included!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Novelette said:


> Should I find myself in Dublin in the medium future, I'll be sure to look Butlers up. I'm always on the lookout for excellent coffee--cappuccino included!


It's an almost-addiction with me, to sit on the stool and brood while nursing their coffee. You ever go to Dublin let me know, you can sit and brood on the stool beside me, watch the pretty hens glide by like watching a flickering flame...


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Novelette said:


> How about some ice cold Akvavit? Quite suitable on a warm day: Aalborg, especially.


Never tried! I only drink akvavit at big holiday dinners, like christmas. It's good for the digestion


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

With not too much sugar or milk, and the more robust the roast the better.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I prefer tea. But when I drink coffee, I do it, usually, with a bit of milk (milk, not cream) and some sugar.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Kieran said:


> It's an almost-addiction with me, to sit on the stool and brood while nursing their coffee. You ever go to Dublin let me know, you can sit and brood on the stool beside me, watch the pretty hens glide by like watching a flickering flame...


It's a deal, Kieran! Coffee shop brooding is a past time of mine as well!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> Never tried! I only drink akvavit at big holiday dinners, like christmas. It's good for the digestion


You should definitely give it a try if you get a chance. A fantastic way to end a big meal.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Milk no sugar, but macchiatos are my favourite.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I always have a cup or two black in the morning. Any further black coffee makes my stomach hurt, so I take it with a little cream. I'm not averse to any of the various espresso/steamed milk drinks either.

No sugar, please.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

When it came to coffee, I used to be Mr. Natural. But my wife keeps Coffee Mate Sweet Cream with fancy flavors in the fridge, and once I indulged, I was spoiled.


----------



## JohannesBrahms (Apr 22, 2013)

I started drinking cold coffee or the works. Then I graduated to black with sugar. I am now proud to say that anything other than completely black(no sugar), including cold coffee, is impure. I like it black, black, black, and as much as I can get of it!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I've changed for the good. Two cups before noon, and *that's it*.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Black and strong or sometimes cappuccino.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I like my coffee strong....like this:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Espresso turned Americano with milk (cream? Ugh!) no sugar.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

At home, I drink N****** granules, boiled water & skimmed milk in a navvy-sized mug; when out, I indulge in filter coffee with cream, no sugar. 
Coffee enhances perception, as my fave poet Alexander Pope observes:
'Coffee, that makes the politician wise,
And see through all things with his half-shut eyes...'
But then Pope was biassed; he sat up most of the night writing & drinking coffee; when he was a guest at anyone's house, he always tipped the coffee-making servant handsomely.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Novelette said:


> Should I find myself in Dublin in the medium future, I'll be sure to look Butlers up. I'm always on the lookout for excellent coffee--cappuccino included!


Reminds me of the time Taggart & I were holidaying in Wicklow & I drove us up to Dublin for the day. My goodness, what a traffic system! Round and round and round we went on a splendid sunny day & ended up the wrong way down a one-way street just outside a coffee shop; the customers sitting at the pavement tables looked at us with quizzical amusement - the rotters! 

(Was Kieran one of them, I wonder?)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

At home, just instant made with boiling water + milk, no sugar & lots of it. Away from home, I like the way they make it in Germany the best. 

Once when I got on a Lufthansa flight I told the flight attendant I'd been looking forward for ages for a cup of German coffee. She plied me with so much I was hyper for the rest of the day. Was worth it though.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Fresh-ground beans, and real whipping cream with raw sugar.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

With the lot and then some more- supersized


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I like my coffee with cream...and without coffee.


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

I like coffee 

"Ei! Wie schmeckt der Kaffee süße":


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> Reminds me of the time Taggart & I were holidaying in Wicklow & I drove us up to Dublin for the day. My goodness, what a traffic system! Round and round and round we went on a splendid sunny day & ended up the wrong way down a one-way street just outside a coffee shop; the customers sitting at the pavement tables looked at us with quizzical amusement - the rotters!
> 
> (Was Kieran one of them, I wonder?)


If one of 'em was brooding quizzically, yep, that'd have been me...


----------

